# Is there a way to block applications?



## ziomatrixacs (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey guys, I would like to know if there is a way to stop EVERY user on a computer including the administrator from using a program. I know it sounds weird but I want to block a program from running on my computer no matter what.. is there a way to do this?


----------



## Viro (Jun 19, 2008)

Delete it?

The administrator will have all access to the computer. That's the very nature of being the administrator. Deleting the application is the only thing you can do to stop anyone else including the administrator from running it.


----------



## simbalala (Jun 19, 2008)

Create another user. Put the app in that user&#8217;s Application folder.

/Users/newuser/Applications

Don&#8217;t use that name unless you need to access the app.

You can even type in garbage for the password while your eyes are closed if you want to go to extremes.


----------



## Mediocer (Jun 19, 2008)

I agree with Viro, just delete it.  If you must have it on your machine, you can set permissions to only be System Administrator.  You would first have to enable the root user and create a password.

Mediocer


----------



## ziomatrixacs (Jun 19, 2008)

I already have the app deleted, and making another user name is not an option.   (wife says so , im sure you would understand)  I just want to make it impossible for the app to be reinstalled and used


----------



## Mediocer (Jun 19, 2008)

The only way, I know of, is to use parental controls and lock down the computer.  If a user can download the app to their desktop, they can run from the download location.  Now, you can install the app and set permissions on it to lock it.  This will trick those not so tech savvy. Other than creating another account, you could look at third party software.

Well, you can tell the wife, the tech guy says to do this.... but very polite and add a hug and a smile and a..... yep, i understand.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't give administrator access to the users you don't want to have access to this application.
If these users are children, get them accounts with parental controls (and if paranoid, do this with adult users too), and specify each application they can use, and set simple finder.
Or simply don't give access to this computer to the ones that you don't want to risk messing around with this application...


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jun 20, 2008)

Or maybe better, give them their own computer they can mess up as they see fit. Maybe the method to get yourself a brand new high tech computer.


Good luck, Kees


----------

